# Gearing up for 2012.. Just added photos and videos from our 2011 extreme haunt



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

*Just added a few more photos photos and videos from our 2011 extreme haunt*

To answer a few questions from my first post: 
First off, thank you all very much. We work hard on this little project, last year we had 65 volunteers and most the neighbors helping out. We do this for two reasons the first is because we love scarring the crap out of people and the second is we love making people smile. We help raise money for a local non profit that helps the homeless children in our county. We do everything in our power to give every last person the best Halloween they could ever ask for...

To the Q and A
1. "N. Fantom - You sir, have just put most home and low budget haunts to shame"

Hello N. Fantom, we are super low budget, the key is sponsors and resources. Anyone can do it, this is our 5th year and we are already getting small business that want to take part. We don't want to put anyone to shame we want to promote and help others get started...

2. "Ryan Wern - how long does it take?"

Hello Ryan - So we start talking about it on the 5th of July We start collecting volunteers July 31 (today) at our volunteer orientation meeting. Then we move to setup on Sept 8th and go live on Oct 1st. We will put in something like 500 man hours during setup. We have a kids night on Oct. 6th that will pull 700+ kids and another one on Oct. 11th. We open the maze on Oct. 17th and will rock the party until the 31st at 10pm or so. We have an average of 30 people working every night this includes. door people, security and traffic management, candy people(we give out candy every night), and of course our Monsters... The entire setup with all the props and most of the costumes follow our story line "The Legend of the Rosa Witch"

3. coming soon

Just added a few photos from our 2011 extreme haunt
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1201

Again lol,, Here is my favorite video from last year:
http://vimeo.com/31730727

Here are all of our videos incase you havent seen them:
http://srhalloween.com/videos.html

Atten All Haunter!! This year Youtube and Google+ allow for real time video streaming. We will be streaming the ghost town every night. Our stream page will be here:
http://srhalloween.com/live.html

Summery of last year 2011: We had 5347 people dive in to our new 2011 Maze and an estimated 8500 plus can to watch the show. The groupies went wild and one even got a sweet tramp stamp tattoo of our name, got to love Halloween....


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooo just realized I posted early in the month... lol sorry guys. Ill use this post to answer questions from my first post...


----------

